# eu Domains



## GarGod (16. März 2006)

Servus liebe Leser,
ich hab da mal eine interessens Frage, was haltet ihr von den .eu Domains? Werden sich diese etablieren? Und wie zuverlässig ist eine Domainreservierung?
Ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit die Domain anwalt.eu bei meinem Server-Provider (Server4you) vorreserviert.
Was haltet ihr davon, eure Meinungen würden mich echt zu diesem Thema interessieren.
Lg.
Garlof

PS
Ich hoffe der Thread ist hier richtig.


----------



## Allack (27. März 2006)

Generell find ich die Sache gut, da man dann wieder mehr Freiraum in Sachen Domainnamen hat. Und ich denke, dass die .eu- Adressen sich gut in die Online- Gesellschaft eingliedern werden, aus eben dem selben Grund.

Alleridungs haben private User einer Domain wie immer Pech, da sich zunächst nur kommerzielle Betreiber registrieren können. Als privater Anwender kann man sich zwar schon mal vorregistrieren, ob die Domain aber letzten Endes tatsächlich einem zugeschrieben wird, bleibt unklar. Denn wenn eine Firma durch den Namen einer fremden Homepage Verluste erzielt, allerdings mit Eigenbesitz der Domain Gewinner verrechnen würde, hat sie einen Anspruch darauf (kurz gesagt, ist natürlich etwas komplexer). Und dann muss man sie im schlimmsten Falle sogar entgeltlos abtreten...

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist der hohe Preis. Während man eine .de- Domain schon für EUR 0,30 bekommen kann, muss man für .eu- Adressen satte EUR 2,50 monatlich blechen.

Auch nicht sehr gut ist die Tatsache, dass man sich vorerst nur unter http://www.eurid.de anmelden kann, um sich .eu- Adressen zu sichern. Nur sehr wenige andere Provider bieten diesen Service schon an, da er sie meist in höhere Kosten bringt, als sie zunächst damit Gewinne erzielen würden...

Die Domain, die ich mir vormerken wollte, war natürlich schon vergeben. Die setzte sich aus meinem Nachnamen zusammen. Und dann hab ich den Preis gesehen, den man für .eu- Domains bezahlen muss, und hab mir das Ganze nochmal überlegt. Ansonsten hätte ich mich nun mit einer anderen Domain vorregistriert.


----------

